

Deaf preschooler asked to change the sign for his name due to weapons policy - peteforde
http://www.1011now.com/home/headlines/Grand-Island-Preschooler-Forbidden-Sign-Language-for-His-Own-Name-167394325.html

======
fluxon
Old story from Aug 24, 2012, and the school district completely reversed
itself Aug 28, 2012. Link at bottom of page: School District Says Deaf Student
Not Required to Change Name [http://www.1011now.com/home/headlines/School-
District-Says-D...](http://www.1011now.com/home/headlines/School-District-
Says-Deaf-Student-Not-Required-to-Change-Name-167784235.html)

------
mariuolo
What, it's not The Onion?

------
viggity
typical bureaucrat completely throwing all common sense and decency all in the
name of "protecting our children". fucking ridiculous.

